# Kein Login bei Blasc2



## mit$ix (19. September 2007)

Hy,
und sry schonma im voraus, wenn dieses thema schon gepostet worden ist und ich es überlesen habe.

Es geht sich um folgendes:

Wenn ich mit den Blasc-clienten runtergeladen habe und unter [Einstellungen] > [Allgemein] > [buffed.de Accounts] meine Logindaten eingebe, erscheint dort immer [Nutzername oder Passwort falsch]. Da ich mir aber sehr sicher bin, das mein Passwort und Nutzername richtig ist, frage ich mich wieso das da erscheint^^

Danke schonmal im Vorraus, 


Sebastian  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (19. September 2007)

Loginname und im Forum angezeigter Name sind nicht zwingend der selbe. Vielleicht hast du bei der Erstellung des Accounts einen anderen Namen angegeben und es ist dir durch den Forumslogin nicht aufgefallen, weil du Cookies benutzt. Wäre jedenfalls meine Vermutung.

Schau einfach mal in die Bestätigungsmail, die du nach deiner Registrierung bekommen hast.


----------



## KeksJunky (16. April 2008)

*Also ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem!* Und ich hab meinen Nutzernamen und nicht meinen Anzeigenamen eingegeben. Hab aber auch schon mit dem Probiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich benutze auch keine Sonderzeichen(! ;",:§$) usw. Hab trotzdem keine ahnung warum das nicht geht... hab sogar Blasc reinstalliert aber hilft nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

KeksJunky schrieb:


> *Also ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem!* Und ich hab meinen Nutzernamen und nicht meinen Anzeigenamen eingegeben. Hab aber auch schon mit dem Probiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wechselt in den Account-Einstellungen im BLASC(!!) mal testweise von "buffed.de" auf "getbuffed.com" und nach Übernahme der Einstellunge wieder zurück auf buffed.de und probierts nochmal.


----------



## Angrimm (21. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wechselt in den Account-Einstellungen im BLASC(!!) mal testweise von "buffed.de" auf "getbuffed.com" und nach Übernahme der Einstellunge wieder zurück auf buffed.de und probierts nochmal.


Hallo,
ich habe eure tipps versucht, stehe aber immer noch vor dem gleichen Problem, das er mir sagt, dass der Name oder das Passwort falsch ist. Ich würde mich sehr über weitere Hilfestellungen freuen.


----------



## unconnected77 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo.. selbes Problem und ja, ich bin mir sicher den unsernamen angegeben zu haben und nicht den Anzeigenamen.

Ist das Problem mittlerweile gelöst?


----------



## Mauron (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Wieso kann ich mich mit meinem Benutzernamen und meinem Passwort nicht bei Blasc anmelden?

MfG


----------



## Abbraxes (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe leider auch dieses Problem, auch den Trick von Zam habe ich schon versucht...


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

unconnected77 schrieb:


> Hallo.. selbes Problem und ja, ich bin mir sicher den unsernamen angegeben zu haben und nicht den Anzeigenamen.
> 
> Ist das Problem mittlerweile gelöst?



Mittlerweile... es war bereits gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber durch die Umstellung auf das neue Forum gibt es mit dem zuständigen Script grade ein paar kleinere Probleme - wir wind dran.


----------



## B3N (29. Mai 2008)

Problem behoben, es ist nun wieder möglich sich mit BLASC anzumelden.


----------

